

On 37signals' no free accounts policy and pushing the software industry forward - mitio
http://gist.io/3251942

======
benwerd
A thought-provoking note. It's 37Signals' prerogative to not give out free
accounts, of course - but this underlines the societal importance of open
source and freemium services. Code can be freedom, after all.

